# het ligt aan mij



## maxinux

Hallo iedereen 

Ik ben bezig met een opstel over de positiewerkwoorden in het Nederlands. Ik moet idiomatische uitdrukkingen in Van Dale opzoeken en bepalen in hoeverre deze uitdrukkingen kunnen verklaard worden op basis van de positionele betekenis van de positiewerkwoorden. In Van Dale heb ik de uitdrukking "het ligt aan mij" (het hangt van mij af) gevonden. Kan iemand mij zeggen hoe het gebruik van "liggen" in deze zin kan verklaard worden op basis van de positionele betekenis ? Ik slaag er niet in een coherent antwoord te vinden... 

Hartelijk bedaknt !


----------



## George French

Its _up to me _is what it means in English and c'est à moi in French.

GF..

At least the English version is how I understand the Dutch. My French version is also hopefully correct. Any takers?


----------



## Peterdg

George French said:


> Its _up to me _is what it means in English and c'est à moi in French.
> 
> GF..
> 
> At least the English version is how I understand the Dutch. My French version is also hopefully correct. Any takers?


Hmm!

I' afraid you misinterpreted what it means in Dutch. In English, it's more or less equivalent to: "I'm the cause" or "it's due to me" (in French: "c'est dû à moi")


----------



## ThomasK

'Liggen'  associeer ik met eerder negatieve dingen, hoewel - aaarrrrhhh - wij zeggen dat 'iets ons (niet) ligt'. 'Liggen' impliceert heel vaak passiviteit, maar in dit redengevend kader heeft het misschien met 'berusten' te maken, 'baseren', en daarin steekt misschien indirect het idee van 'liggen'. Zoek ik te ver?

Ik volg Peter: 'I am [the one] to blame' lijkt mij juist.


----------



## bibibiben

maxinux said:


> In Van Dale heb ik de uitdrukking "het ligt aan mij" (het hangt van mij af) gevonden. Kan iemand mij zeggen hoe het gebruik van "liggen" in deze zin kan verklaard worden op basis van de positionele betekenis ?



Een afgeleide betekenis van 'het ligt aan X' is dan wel dat iets te wijten is aan X, maar dat neemt niet weg dat de oorspronkelijke betekenis, 'het hangt van X af', ook nog steeds springlevend is. In 'het hangt van X af' is duidelijk te zien dat X een cruciale rol vervult: X is het punt waaraan alles hangt. Valt X weg, dan valt ook alles weg wat aan X hangt. Andersom is dat niet het geval. Ook de X in 'het ligt aan X' is een cruciaal element. Je kunt je X voorstellen als een verticale entiteit waar van alles tegenaan ligt of steunt. Haal X weg en alles wat ertegenaan ligt, valt om. Andersom niet.


----------



## Chimel

maxinux said:


> Kan iemand mij zeggen hoe het gebruik van "liggen" in deze zin kan verklaard worden op basis van de positionele betekenis ? Ik slaag er niet in een coherent antwoord te vinden...


Misschien is het net een voorbeeld waar het gebruik van het werkwoord *NIET *kan verklaard worden op basis van de positionele betekenis? 

Volgens mij speelt die concrete betekenis zeker niet altijd een rol in de figuurlijke uitdrukking. "Ik zie het niet meer zitten", bv.


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Misschien is het net een voorbeeld waar het gebruik van het werkwoord *NIET *kan verklaard worden op basis van de positionele betekenis?
> 
> Volgens mij speelt die concrete betekenis zeker niet altijd een rol in de figuurlijke uitdrukking. "Ik zie het niet meer zitten", bv.



_Zitten _is een van de positiewerkwoorden met een uitgebreid netwerk van metaforische extensies. Zie onder meer deze interessante studies:  http://stl.recherche.univ-lille3.fr/sitespersonnels/lemmens/docspdf/dutchpostureverbs.PDF en
http://perso.univ-lille3.fr/~mlemmens/students/kachmarek/Lemmens_2005_JGL17.pdf.


----------



## Chimel

Ja, natuurlijk zijn er veel metaforische extensies. Maar dat is net wat ik bedoelde: het zijn uitdrukkingen waar het werkwoord zuiver metaforisch wordt gebruikt, zonder enig verband meer (in mijn ogen toch) met zijn eerste concrete betekenis.

Bij "stevig in zijn schoenen staan", "ik sta aan jouw kant", "Antwerpen ligt aan de Schelde", "aan de telefoon blijven hangen"... zie ik nog de link met de positionele betekenis, maar dan figuurlijk en uitgebreid. Bij "ik zie het niet meer zitten" dan weer niet: voor hetzelfde geld had het voor mij "ik zie het niet meer staan" kunnen zijn.

Maar het "ligt" misschien aan mij...


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Ja, natuurlijk zijn er veel metaforische extensies. Maar dat is net wat ik bedoelde: het zijn uitdrukkingen waar het werkwoord zuiver metaforisch wordt gebruikt, zonder enig verband meer (in mijn ogen toch) met zijn eerste concrete betekenis.



Ik vind juist het interessante aan de werkwoorden zitten, liggen en staan dat nagenoeg altijd die lijntjes tussen metafoor en oorspronkelijke betekenis te trekken zijn, al lopen die lijntjes vaak via meerdere betekenisontwikkelingen. Onder anderen Maarten Lemmens schetst in zijn studies een helder beeld.



Chimel said:


> Bij "ik zie het niet meer zitten" dan weer niet: voor hetzelfde geld had het voor mij "ik zie het niet meer staan" kunnen zijn.



_Zitten_ wordt juist gebruikt als er geen specifieke positie is toe te wijzen (zie ook de draad 'die jas zit u goed'). Omdat _het _in de uitdrukking _ik zie het niet meer zitten_ niet nader aangeduid wordt en dus amorf blijft, kan ook de positie ervan niet bepaald worden. En dus is het gebruik van _zitten_ toch wel als onvermijdelijk te bestempelen.


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen eens met Bibibiben: er 'lopen lijntjes' - en ik vind dat je die didactisch zelfs kunt uitbuiten, in NT2-onderwijs. En inderdaad, het verschil kan subtiel zijn, maar het is er. 

Of Maarten Lemmens de ultieme waarheid heeft gevonden, durf ik betwijfelen, maar zijn aanzetten zijn zeker boeiend genoeg! Ik bekijk nog eens grondiger...


----------



## Chimel

bibibiben said:


> _Zitten_ wordt juist gebruikt als er geen specifieke positie is toe te wijzen (zie ook de draad 'die jas zit u goed').


Ok, als _zitten_ zo ruim en "par défaut" wordt gedefinieerd (als er geen specifieke positie is toe te wijzen), dan kun je natuurlijk *altijd *lijntjes trekken... Maar dan vragen de studenten (om op Thomas' verwijzing naar het didactische gebruik van de zaak te antwoorden): waarom is het ook niet "er zit een mooie film vanavond op televisie", bv? Of "het zit aan jou om te beslissen"?

Praktisch en didactisch gezien: bij "Antwerpen ligt aan de Schelde" kan ik de keuze van _liggen_ zeer gemakkelijk verantwoorden en iedereen ziet dat ook in. Bij "ik zie het niet meer zitten" of "het ligt aan mij" (om toch naar de oorspronkelijke vraag van maxinux te verwijzen...) niet: dan moet ik zeggen dat het zuiver idiomatisch is - wat ook geen schande is, hoor. Alle talen hebben van die idiomatische uitdrukkingen waarbij je zegt "het is nu eenmaal zo".

Het kan best zijn dat eminente taalspecialisten zoals Maarten Lemmens daar toch een logica in zien, maar zuiver didactisch gezien is het nut daarvan nul komma nul, dat kan ik je verzekeren!


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Ok, als _zitten_ zo ruim en "par défaut" wordt gedefinieerd (als er geen specifieke positie is toe te wijzen), dan kun je natuurlijk *altijd *lijntjes trekken... Maar dan vragen de studenten (om op Thomas' verwijzing naar het didactische gebruik van de zaak te antwoorden): waarom is het ook niet "er zit een mooie film vanavond op televisie", bv? Of "het zit aan jou om te beslissen"?



_Zijn _vervulteen andere functie dan _zitten_. In een zin als bijvoorbeeld _Ik ben ziek_ is er geen sprake van een niet te definiëren positie, maar is er überhaupt geen sprake van een positie. Een nuanceverschil dat voor veel talen in het geheel niet van belang is, net zoals voor veel talen het verschil dat het Spaans tussen het gebruik van _ser_ en _estar_ maakt, van geen betekenis is.




Chimel said:


> Het kan best zijn dat eminente taalspecialisten zoals Maarten Lemmens daar toch een logica in zien, maar zuiver didactisch gezien is het nut daarvan nul komma nul, dat kan ik je verzekeren!



Natuurlijk is voor het gros van de taalleerders het nut nul. Daar ging het ook helemaal niet om. Het ging om de vraag die maxinux stelde. Die vroeg niet naar het praktisch nut voor taalleerders, maar stelde een vraag in het kader van een opstel over positiewerkwoorden in het Nederlands. Me dunkt dat je iemand die een opstel over positiewerkwoorden schrijft, wel mag blootstellen aan in didactisch opzicht volslagen nutteloze details.


----------



## Chimel

bibibiben said:


> _Zijn _vervulteen andere functie dan _zitten_. In een zin als bijvoorbeeld _Ik ben ziek_ is er geen sprake van een niet te definiëren positie, maar is er überhaupt geen sprake van een positie. Een nuanceverschil dat voor veel talen in het geheel niet van belang is, net zoals voor veel talen het verschil dat het Spaans tussen het gebruik van _ser_ en _estar_ maakt, van geen betekenis is.


OK, maar geef toe dat het verschil tussen a) "het ligt aan mij" en b) "het is aan mij om te beslissen" toch bijzonder klein is. Is er echt sprake van een positie bij a) en niet bij b) of zeg je dat er een positie is bij a) omdat je als native speaker weet dat in dit geval een positiewerkwoord wordt gebruikt?



> Het ging om de vraag die maxinux stelde. Die vroeg niet naar het praktisch nut voor taalleerders, maar stelde een vraag in het kader van een opstel over positiewerkwoorden in het Nederlands. Me dunkt dat je iemand die een opstel over positiewerkwoorden schrijft, wel mag blootstellen aan in didactisch opzicht volslagen nutteloze détails.


Daar heb je een punt !


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> OK, maar geef toe dat het verschil tussen a) "het ligt aan mij" en b) "het is aan mij om te beslissen" toch bijzonder klein is. Is er echt sprake van een positie bij a) en niet bij b) of zeg je dat er een positie is bij a) omdat je als native speaker weet dat in dit geval een positiewerkwoord wordt gebruikt?



In _het ligt aan mij _zie je een metaforisch gebruik van _liggen,_ zoals je in _het hangt van mij af _een metaforisch gebruik van _hangen_ ziet. Zie een eerder bericht van mij in deze draad.

_Het is aan mij om te ... _steekt grammaticaal anders in elkaar, heeft een andere herkomst en, zeker niet te verwaarlozen, heeft een andere betekenis. Een driedubbel verschil dus. 

En uiteraard weet een native speaker niet dat in het eerste voorbeeld een positiewerkwoord metaforisch is gebruikt en in het tweede voorbeeld niet. De gemiddelde native speaker weet niet eens wat een positiewerkwoord is. Wat een native speaker alleen hoeft te weten, is of je in een bepaalde constructie _zitten,_ _liggen_, _staan_, _zijn_ etc. kunt gebruiken. Het hoe en waarom van een constructie is aan de meeste native speakers niet besteed. Als je ze met het mes op de keel toch een uitleg probeert te ontlokken, is de kans ook niet groot dat er iets zinnigs uit komt. 'Zo is het nu eenmaal' is daarom voor velen misschien wel het verstandigste antwoord.

De ontwikkeling van metaforische extensies is voornamelijk interessant voor taalkundigen. Misschien ook wel voor sommige taalleerders, maar dan alleen het slag mensen dat iets beter kan onthouden als ze ergens de logica van kunnen inzien.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Misschien ook wel voor sommige taalleerders, maar dan alleen het slag mensen dat iets beter kan onthouden als ze ergens de logica van kunnen inzien.


Juist: het kan helpen. En trouwens, wat ik in mijn lessen doe, is iets aangeven van de logica die soms in het verschillend gebruik van de positieverba herkenbaar is. ik zie dat als een vuistregeltje dat soms kan helpen. En hoe meer ik van de specialisten te weten kom, hoe beter/ preciezer ik mijn vuistregel kan formuleren. Maar voor heel wat zaken in taal kan je alleen een richtlijn geven, en wijzen op 'variatie', c.q. 'afwijking'.  (Dat probeer ik trouwens ook met voorzetsels, voor veel anderstaligen ook een moeilijk thema, maar moeilijk in vuistregels te vatten...)


----------



## Chimel

bibibiben said:


> En uiteraard weet een native speaker niet dat in het eerste voorbeeld een positiewerkwoord metaforisch is gebruikt en in het tweede voorbeeld niet.


Ik had het niet over "een" native speaker, maar over "jou als native speaker" - jij die net de taal probeert te analyseren en de logica daarvan uit te leggen, anders dan de meeste gewone native speakers, soms met het gevaar, me dukt het, om een logica te vinden die er niet noodzakelijk is. Maar goed, zo belangrijk is dat nu weer niet...


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Ik had het niet over "een" native speaker, maar over "jou als native speaker" - jij die net de taal probeert te analyseren en de logica daarvan uit te leggen, anders dan de meeste gewone native speakers, soms met het gevaar, me dukt het, om een logica te vinden die er niet noodzakelijk is. Maar goed, zo belangrijk is dat nu weer niet...



Ik heb eerder de indruk dat jij per se uit mijn mond wilt horen dat er op dit vlak geen logica is. Ik weet niet waarom je dat zo graag wilt. Er is al aardig wat onderzoek verricht naar positiewerkwoorden in het Nederlands en er_ is_ nou eenmaal logica in het gebruik ervan te bespeuren.

Je lijkt er ook nog steeds een hard hoofd in te hebben dat _liggen_ in _het ligt aan mij_ ook maar iets te maken kan hebben met de oorspronkelijke betekenis van _liggen_. Het op internet gratis toegankelijke Woordenboek der Nederlandsche Taal (WNT) bevestigt echter dat het figuurlijk gebruik zich inderdaad heeft ontwikkeld uit _bij iemand of iets liggen_ of _tegen iemand of iets aan liggen_, waarbij _liggen _de grondbetekenis _op het langste vlak rusten_ heeft_. _Nadat het WNT deze grondbetekenis geeft, volgt ook nog de toevoeging:  ‘het overige gebruik van het woord is daaruit voortgekomen of bestaat uit fig. toepassingen van die bet.’ Wellicht soms met zoveel tussenstappen dat de argeloze moderne taalgebruiker (al dan niet native speaker) niet direct het verband ziet, maar dat doet er uiteraard niet toe.


----------

